# UKBFF Leeds on Sunday



## Musclewriter (Aug 31, 2008)

A final shout for the last qualifier of the year, the FLEX-supported UKBFF North-East Championships at Leeds Town Hall on Sunday.

We have already sold 400+ tickets and are expecting a great show plus guest stars and eight sponsors' stands - CNP, Garnell, Prolab, USN, Trio-Nutrition, Dorian Yates, MET-Rx and FLEX/Muscle&Fitness magazines.

Ernie Taylor and Mark Felix will also be there, Kerry Kayes is the emcee.

Weigh-in 11am, prejudging 1pm, show 6pm. You can enter on the day.

John, co-promoter


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Alright john, spoke to you the other day.

Im competing and looking forward to it, there are a few people i kmow entering so the classics class should be a good fight.

See you sunday


----------



## Musclewriter (Aug 31, 2008)

Good luck Kevin, I'll keep an eye out for you.

cheers, John

ps we are no longer sending tickets out now (in case they don't arrive on time) but they can still be ordered and collected on the day on 01423 877057


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

im going, just got the tickets through the post ... looking forward to it already, should be a great show.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

We'll be there!


----------



## Musclewriter (Aug 31, 2008)

A quick update... there WILL be tickets available on the day at prejudging, and probably for the evening show but if you come for prejudging you will certainly be OK.

I believe Geoff, my co-promoter, has diverted the ticket hotline to his home number so you can still order them today and pick them up at the venue. They're £15 all day, call 01423 877057.

I probably won't be online again before the show now so any queries call me on 07919 285085.

John, co-promoter


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

I'll be there :thumb: x


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

just found out i will beable to make it too (hopefully will beable to get a ticket on the door at pre-judging) so see you all there


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Juniors

1st Alexander Clarke

2nd Jonathan Barratt

First Timers

1st Max O'Connor

2nd Ram Singh

3rd Lee Blackburn

Masters Over 40

1st Kavin Welsh

2nd Kevin Devonport

3rd Vince Cox

4th Dennis Hill

Masters Over 50

1st Martyn Yates Brown

2nd Mick Vaughan

3rd Stan Moyser

4th Lindsay Wain

Body Fitness

1st Karen Nolan

2nd A Gibbon

3rd Amy King

Intermediates up to 80kg

1st Levi Cullen

2nd Lee Clegg

3rd Nathan Ely

Intermediates over 80kg

1st Charlie Mardon

2nd Darren Tavers

3rd Graham Hogg

Classic Class

1st Dale Wilson

2nd Darren Thompson

3rd Mark Commings

Men up to 70kg

1st Paul Ennis

2nd Kit Saeyong

3rd Bernie Trevlyan

4th Michael Collister

Men up to 80kg

1st Andy Gold

2nd James Gettbridge

Men up to 90kg

1st Darren Nicholhurst

2nd Paul Lock

3rd Paul Booth

Women over 55kg

1st Jeannie Ellam

2nd Trish Porter

3rd Fiona Duggan

Men Over 90kg

1st Haroldas

2nd Dave Titterton

3rd Pat Warner

Overall Haroldas


----------



## CORPORATE (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi everybody - I have now uploaded the photos for the UKBFF Midlands Championship Birmingham (317 photos) and the UKBFF North East Championship Leeds (330 photos) onto www.herculespower.co.uk.

Both great shows - roll on the British Finals and the Mr Hercules 2008! Enjoy!


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

CORPORATE said:


> Hi everybody - I have now uploaded the photos for the UKBFF Midlands Championship Birmingham (317 photos) and the UKBFF North East Championship Leeds (330 photos) onto www.herculespower.co.uk.
> 
> Both great shows - roll on the British Finals and the Mr Hercules 2008! Enjoy!


Thankyou corporate, i can now see Darren is sliced.... as in cake! :whistling:


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

carly said:


> Juniors
> 
> 1st Alexander Clarke
> 
> ...


Flex has this result for the Inter O80Kg which has the 1st place winner being different. I believe this could be right as he wasn't a local if you know what i mean:--

Intermediates over-80kg

1 Juan-Carlos Colmenares

2 Darren Towers

3 Graham Hogg

also competed: Stu Johnson, Mat Lacey, Amjad Hasan, Martin Flett, Simon Timpson and Charlie Mardon


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

can tickets be bought on the door??????


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

matokane said:


> can tickets be bought on the door??????


Use your loaf mate


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

matokane said:


> can tickets be bought on the door??????


A bit slow i think!


----------



## Musclewriter (Aug 31, 2008)

We have put a few pics up, along with the full list of competitors at http://www.flexonline.co.uk/52.html

More pics should follow and we will of course give full coverage in FLEX magazine.

Hope you enjoyed the show.

John


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

Musclewriter said:


> We have put a few pics up, along with the full list of competitors at http://www.flexonline.co.uk/52.html
> 
> More pics should follow and we will of course give full coverage in FLEX magazine.
> 
> ...


Hi

Just a quick question, The guys who also competed in the class who did not come 1st, 2nd or 3rd the way they are listed is that what position they came in?

I hope i explained that right lol

cheers


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Anyone confirm who was the official photographer at the show for photos and DVD's please. Alex Mc ??


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

DVD was done by DNS video. Alex Mac was there but so was the Flex photographer.


----------

